# London - A City Through Time (new iPad app)



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2012)

> A new app based on Pan Macmillan's_ The London Encyclopaedia_ is to be launched this week priced at £9.99.
> _London—A City Through Time_ was developed by Heuristic-Media, and is based on the third edition of the book, published in 2010. It is Heuristic's second "book app" following _Cyclepedia_, which was based on the Thames & Hudson title of the same name.
> The app includes the full text of _The_ _London Encyclopaedia_, compiled by Ben Weinreb, with close to 6,000 entries covering every street, square, building, person and events of interest in over 2,000 years of London history. It also includes three audio tours from London's official Blue Badge guides; 35 video documentaries and clips from the archives of the British Pathé movie library; and "spinning shots" of 20 historical artefacts from the Museum of London.
> The app also features a "My London" function that allows anyone to highlight an area in London that is special to them. Contributors so far include the author and politician Jeffrey Archer, actress Renée Zellweger and the composer Michael Nyman.
> ...


 
http://www.thebookseller.com/news/new-app-reinvents-london-encyclopaedia.html










http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/london-a-city-through-time/id537733115?mt=8

Looks good, but expensive.  I'm a bit short of space on my iPad atm though, and this takes up a lot.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks very good.

Bit like CD-ROM encyclopedias all over again isn't it though?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess so..sort of....but much more advanced and with more data. This has everything that's in the London Encyclopaedia, and I can tell you that is a thick and heavy book (I own a copy).  Also much more handy being on a tablet, and with instant access.


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2012)

Pricey but tempted.

Bungle, is it properly in depth or a 'glossy' (for want of a better term)


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2012)

paolo said:


> Pricey but tempted.
> 
> Bungle, is it properly in depth or a 'glossy' (for want of a better term)


I haven't bought it.....yet.  But if, as they say, it has the entire LE in it is must be pretty comprehensive (the book is about two and half inches thick).


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I haven't bought it.....yet.  But if, as they say, it has the entire LE in it is must be pretty comprehensive (the book is about two and half inches thick).



If you but it, would love to know what you think.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2012)

I need to clear some stuff off my iPad first.  I have a load of magazines I haven't got around to reading yet.  I really should have got the 32 or even 64GB version.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 6, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I need to clear some stuff off my iPad first. I have a load of magazines I haven't got around to reading yet. I really should have got the 32 or even 64GB version.


Can you use iTunes to keep less frequently used stuff on your PC?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> Can you use iTunes to keep less frequently used stuff on your PC?


Apps themselves, yes. Everything gets backed up when you sync. As for magazine issues, they aren't if you delete them, but they are stored in the cloud and you can download them again for free at any time later.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Argh cuntributions from Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2012)

paolo said:


> Pricey but tempted.



Pricey for an app maybe but not pricey for an e-book surely?


----------

